# Wert in einer while schleife überspringen



## BaxterStockman (29. Nov 2010)

```
public static void main (String []args){
	int i = 0;
	while ( i < 10) {
	if ( i == 5) continue;
	System.out.println(i);
	++i;
	}
	System.out.println(" f e r t i g " ) ;
}}
```

das ist mein code ich wollte aber dass er die ganze zahlenfolge 1-9 ausgibt ohne die 5, wieso bricht er hier bei 4 ab?


----------



## MQue (29. Nov 2010)

Wenn do vor dem 
	
	
	
	





```
++i
```
ein
	
	
	
	





```
if ( i == 5) continue;
```
 machst wird i nicht mehr hochgezählt und i bleibt dann 5. 

DU musst es so machen:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        int i = 0;
        while ( i < 10) {
            if (i == 5) {
                i++;
                continue;
                }
         System.out.println(i);
         ++i;
         }
    System.out.println(" f e r t i g " ) ;
    }
```

oder kürzer:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        int i = 0;
        while (i < 10) {
            if ( i++ == 4) continue;
         System.out.println(i);
         }
    System.out.println(" f e r t i g " ) ;
    }
```

ich würd sowas aber in einer for- Schleife lösen, da du dann int i = 0 im for- Schleifen- Kopf hast und i dann unter der for- Schleife gleich wieder verwenden könntest.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Nov 2010)

Weil du über die 4 nicht raus kommst:


```
if ( i == 5) { 
	    	++i;
	    	continue; 
	    }
```


----------



## BaxterStockman (29. Nov 2010)

aso und wie mach ich dann dass er die 5 überspringt ?


----------



## Gast2 (29. Nov 2010)

Siehe mein Posting.


----------



## bone2 (29. Nov 2010)

BaxterStockman hat gesagt.:


> ```
> public static void main (String []args){
> int i = 0;
> while ( i < 10) {
> ...


so ist ists einfacher


----------



## MQue (29. Nov 2010)

Machs so: 


```
for(int j = 0; j < 10; j++) {
        if(j == 5) continue;
        System.out.println(j);
        }
```


----------



## BaxterStockman (29. Nov 2010)

aso ja jetzt perfekt danke


----------

